# TOP 10 PAYING TRADES IN THE CF



## bless (22 Jul 2010)

Hello All,

I have been searching for this information for quite sometime now. Does anyone know what are the top 10 paying trades in the CF? If not, where could I get access to this information?

Thanks  :salute:[/size]


----------



## TimBit (22 Jul 2010)

Why? Hopefully not to pick a trade...


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Jul 2010)

bless said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I have been searching for this information for quite sometime now. Does anyone know what are the top 10 paying trades in the CF? If not, where could I get access to this information?
> 
> Thanks  :salute:[/size]



Pay in the CF depends more on one's rank than trade.  Some trades have what's known as "specialist pay", which is additional to the normal pay for a given rank.  If you search for "specialist pay" or "spec pay" you may find what you're looking for.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (22 Jul 2010)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/index-eng.asp

There you go, my friend.

As you can see, Medical, Dental, Legal and Pilot all seem to do quite well. On the NCM side it would probably be specialist pay category 2 trades.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2010)

As the members of the Canadian Forces are all paid from the same PAY SCALES, there are no TOP TEN.  

TOP 10 for pay would likely look like this:

GENERAL
LT GENERAL
MAJ GENERAL
BRIDADIER GENERAL
COLONEL
LT COLONEL
MAJOR
CWO
WO
CAPT

LT and SGT
MCPL
2LT
CPL
PTE and OCDT


So.........if you look at the Pay Scales, you will find a general idea of what the answer is........AND THIS BRINGS US TO A

LOCKED!                         (Once HFXCrow gets his post in.)


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Jul 2010)

majority of the NCM SPEC 2 trades are remuster into only based on merit and skill. I would say character but then I would have to exclude Clearance Diver. 

Good luck in the CF, I have had 23 years of richness by meeting people, travel, camaraderie and representing Canada. (in over 50 countries) GO NAVY!

Do not join for money, join for the adventure. (new recruiting slogan)

Crow (on leave)


----------



## McG (22 Jul 2010)

I wonder how much various allowances might shift certain groups higher on the scales than others.  Consider LDA, dive allowances, parachutist allowances, sea pay, aircrew allowances, SF allowances, etc, etc.

There probably are occupations that statistically are paid higher than others on the same pay scales.  I don't know that DND actually has the numbers to show which occupations may fall into such a category.


----------

